# Videos > Instructional Videos >  Axe Practice

## IA Woodsman

There has been many discussions about axes lately. I am a big fan of an axe. The question has been asked if you only had one tool to take to the woods what would it be. For many, it would be an axe. But, we are not born with an axe in our hand. Here are a couple of things you can do to increase you proficiency with this tool.




You don't have to be in the woods to practice. These drills can be done in your backyard. These skill drills are a little harder than you might think. Give em a try.

----------


## crashdive123

Another good video.  Well done.

----------


## Rick

Very nice job. Great vid.

----------


## LowKey

Good vid. I do have to say it's strange though to consider someone may have never used an axe, but that is true, if sad. When clearing brush and saplings in the backyard, I prefer an axe over a chainsaw. Just seems a more enjoyable, quieter way of doing an ornerous chore.

----------


## Rick

Orner...ous. Ornerous. That's French isn't it?

----------


## LowKey

An extra r and you think I'm speaking french???  
 :Stick Out Tongue: 
got it confused with ornery.

----------


## IA Woodsman

> Another good video.  Well done.





> Very nice job. Great vid.


 Thanks Guys



> Good vid. I do have to say it's strange though to consider someone may have never used an axe, but that is true, if sad. When clearing brush and saplings in the backyard, I prefer an axe over a chainsaw. Just seems a more enjoyable, quieter way of doing an ornerous chore.


 Lots of people have not used an axe before. That is just a fact these days.

----------


## Rick

> Lots of people have not used an axe before. That is just a fact these days.


I think you're spot on and many that have used one don't understand the proper use of it or just how versatile a tool it is. Those of us that have been privileged to watch old woodsmen (real woodsmen of yesterday) use one can appreciate how valuable an axe is as a tool and just what those woodsmen were able to accomplish with one. Your vid on the Cold Steel Trail Hawk comes about as close as anything I've seen or read in a long time. I've seen my grandfather use an axe head in some of the ways you demonstrated and it brought back some really great childhood memories. Thanks!

----------


## tsitenha

Excellent video and contents, axmanship is sadly loosing it's place in woodcraft.

----------


## tsitenha

Yes Rick that is french, basicaly means that if you don't do your chores 
your wife will "on your ous" though the last spelling can be different

----------


## Rick

See? I knew it was something like that. You can't fool a fool. Wait a minute.....

----------


## shiftyer1

I really wish I could watch the video.....don't ever subscribe to wild blue internet!

----------


## IA Woodsman

Here is another practice session for those interested.

----------


## Rick

Another great job. I hope your dog wasn't giving you a critical review just before the two minute mark. I thought it was much better than that.  :Stuart:

----------


## crashdive123

That will teach you to practice in the dog's restroom.  Well done.

----------


## IA Woodsman

> That will teach you to practice in the dog's restroom.  Well done.





> Another great job. I hope your dog wasn't giving you a critical review just before the two minute mark. I thought it was much better than that.


She is my harshest critic.

----------


## mouse111111

Great video, and you're right, not many people use axes nowadays. I've grown up cutting firewood with my dad, and for some reason he had this phoebia of axes. He said THEY were dangerous, and yet he let me use a chainsaw without suervision....

----------


## Cousin-IT

> Great video, and you're right, not many people use axes nowadays. I've grown up cutting firewood with my dad, and for some reason he had this phoebia of axes. He said THEY were dangerous, and yet he let me use a chainsaw without suervision....


you don't need to rush someone with a chainsaw wound to the hospital.... just a quick call to the morg :/

i admit i've never used an axe until i bought a hatchet about two weeks ago..... i hate living in the suburbs :@ just no money to live anywhere else

----------


## K4Outdoors

No one thinks of batoning with an axe, great vid

----------

